
When Do We Become Truly Conscious? - vjanma
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2012/09/consciousness_science_and_ethics_abortion_animal_rights_and_vegetative_state_debates_.html
======
adaml_623
A better question and one that has to be answered before this is: 'What is
Consciousness'. Recognising yourself in a mirror seems about as scientific as
throwing someone in a pond to see if they are a witch.

It's quite hard to pin consciousness down in the brain. And what is this sleep
thing anyway? Are you conscious when you sleep?

~~~
ca98am79
Ha - I completely agree. I've been thinking about consciousness a lot lately
and I think that trying to find it in the brain will be like peeling the
layers of an onion - you won't find anything in there.

I think consciousness might be more like electricity to a toy train. You don't
need the train to have electricity, but the train won't work without it.

The _feeling_ of consciousness - the awareness itself - could it make up the
universe? Maybe it is something like gravity?

